# Help with albums



## Tieleader (Oct 29, 2018)

Hey, guys! Trying to free up some space in the "personal album" part of my page. How do I DELETE a couple of older albums? The best I can come up with is to just move them to another location which I don't what to do. Any ideas?


----------



## Wurger (Oct 30, 2018)

Not sure if you may be allowed to do that yourself but ..
You may access your albums or pics ( media ) by clicking the Media on the top bar , then Your Content and then either Your Albums or Your Media.
The easiest way is ...go to the Media option at the top bar and click the small tringle next to that . Then choose the Your Albums option. You will get the screen with thumbnails of all yours albums.







Then move the mouse coursor over the album you want to delete. The additional info on the thumbnail will appear. Mark the square in the left top corner of the thumbnail. The marked square with the additional info will get the yellow backround confirming the selecting. Together with that at the bottom of your screen a new bar with the another menu will appear.











On the bottom bar click the two small triangles ( arrows ). All options of the menu will appear. Choose the Delete Albums one.






And finally click the "Go" button there. Your album will be removed.






A note.. in the same way you can deleted any media attached here. Also a pic/pics from any album . Just you need to open ( get into) the album , then select ( marking the square ) in the thumbnail of the pic for removing and use the menu that appears at the bottom. If you want to remove more than one album or pic just mark all of them firstly and then choose the Delete Album/Delete Image option of the menu at the bottom bar. The all images attached as single pic ( media ) can be accesssed with the Media/ Your Content/ Your Media or Media/ Your Media option at the top bar menu.

A warning !.. All your pictures are treated and displayed as Media ( single images ) although these are a part of an album . So if you deleted a such shot it will be removed not only from the album folder but also as the single pic. And vice-versa. If the shot was deleted as the single shot but was the part of the album it will be removed from there too. Also if you posted a such pic in any thread on the forum using its URL address for instance, its displaying may be failed what can result in the lack of the pic in a post. 
I hope I helped.


----------



## Tieleader (Oct 30, 2018)

Wurger said:


> Not sure if you may be allowed to do that yourself but ..
> You may access your albums or pics ( media ) by clicking the Media on the top bar , then Your Content and then either Your Albums or Your Media.
> The easiest way is ...go to the Media option at the top bar and click the small tringle next to that . Then choose the Your Albums option. You will get the screen with thumbnails of all yours albums.
> 
> ...


I followed your excellent instructions but could only come up with "deselect all" option in the lower box. The delete, approve, and unapprove options don't even show up. Is it a moderator/admin only thing? BTW really appreciate all your help!


----------



## Wurger (Oct 31, 2018)

Humm... It might be that's the Admin only thing. But it is quite strange. As the album poster/owner you should be able to remove them. I have to check that.



Edit .. checked. And yes users can't delete posted media in the Gallery. So I'm sorry. But please send me all titles of albums you want to delete. I'll do that instead of you.


----------



## Tieleader (Oct 31, 2018)

Thanks! 
Go ahead and wipe ALL of them. 
Maybe something could be done that the owners can do as they please as you suggested. I've spent ALOT of time taking walkarounds of the armor but don't really want to post them being an A/C site. Just doing invites to those interested so it would be easier to post, wipe, replace with new .


----------



## Wurger (Oct 31, 2018)

OK as memo serves there are four albums you have posted so far. Two with tanks and one with mixed pics and one with cars. Do you want me to remove all of them? However I would let them be as these are. These can come in handy to you later.


----------



## Tieleader (Oct 31, 2018)

Wurger said:


> OK as memo serves there are four albums you have posted so far. Two with tanks and one with mixed pics and one with cars. Do you want me to remove all of them? However I would let them be as these are. These can come in handy to you later.


Its ok to wipe ALL of them. I have all the originals on a backup hard drive. If need be I can just post them in PMs if anyone is still interested. Thanks!


----------



## Wurger (Nov 1, 2018)

OK. Four albums to remove.

Done.


----------



## Hardlydank (Jan 22, 2021)

I am having the same problem, I need someone to delete my album i guess


----------



## Marcel (Jan 24, 2021)

HARDLYDANK said:


> I am having the same problem, I need someone to delete my album i guess


Okay, send me a pm and tell me what you want to be done.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 24, 2021)

Tieleader said:


> Hey, guys! Trying to free up some space in the "personal album" part of my page. How do I DELETE a couple of older albums? The best I can come up with is to just move them to another location which I don't what to do. Any ideas?


Just another thought here:
Start a thread and post the photos from those albums, you can upload to the forums an infinite amount of images opposed to the albums' limit.

Quite a few of us have personal photo threads in the off-topic forum.


----------

